# Tear staining -- yogurt and eye wipes



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been reading on the forum about giving yogurts to help with tear staining with much interest. I'd like to try it on our boy and girl as changing food (used to be Canidae and now NB duck and potatoes), changing water, washing face, etc. didn't help. Both Pasha and Raine tear a lot and have heavy red stains that I have to trim off regularly. I'd like to give them some yogurt but how much should I give them? Raine is 5 lbs and Pasha is 8 lbs.

Also, I saw Petkin's Jumbo EyeWipe at the store. It only list Aloe vera Gel and Botanical Extracts as key ingredients. It supposes to be gentle and helps remove dirt and tear stains. Has anyone tried it? I also saw that they have toothwipes as well (key ingredients: baking soda, cetylpyridinium chloride, mint flavor).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 19 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709766


> I've been reading on the forum about giving yogurts to help with tear staining with much interest. I'd like to try it on our boy and girl as changing food (used to be Canidae and now NB duck and potatoes), changing water, washing face, etc. didn't help. Both Pasha and Raine tear a lot and have heavy red stains that I have to trim off regularly. I'd like to give them some yogurt but how much should I give them? Raine is 5 lbs and Pasha is 8 lbs.
> 
> Also, I saw Petkin's Jumbo EyeWipe at the store. It only list Aloe vera Gel and Botanical Extracts as key ingredients. It supposes to be gentle and helps remove dirt and tear stains. Has anyone tried it? I also saw that they have toothwipes as well (key ingredients: baking soda, cetylpyridinium chloride, mint flavor).[/B]


I give my dogs about a tablespoon each once per day of yogurt. I always get Activia plain or Dannon Plain. I started w/only 1/2 tablespoon to see how they would handle the yogurt and then worked up to more over a few weeks.  

I haven't tried the wipes, but I use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub on their eyes and beards. It doesn't irritate their eyes at all. I just apply w/a warm, wet cottonball and then just rinse the soap off. 

Good luck w/the stains....it can seem like there is no solution(trust me, I've been there)....but alot of times it's just trial and error! Hang in there!


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

for us, yogurt works! i went through 2 bottles of angel eyes, giving 1/4 tsp daily until noticing a difference, but always had to start again. i have totally stopped the angel eyes and switched to 1-2 tsp. plain yogurt daily. abbi loves it and her stains are gone! 
i do still notice some tearing/wetness, but no staining!!! try the yogurt, i don't think it could hurt unless your doggie has a sensitive stomach. i also feed abbi nb duck and potato.
good luck!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I have some Dannon Activia at home so I just gave Pasha and Raine some yogurt. So far so good. They licked it all up. How many days of giving yogurt before you started to notice a difference? I was at the point of ordering Tylan but may hold off on it a while yet because I'm not too comfortable giving them antibiotic if there's a better and more natural solution.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 20 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710432


> I have some Dannon Activia at home so I just gave Pasha and Raine some yogurt. So far so good. They licked it all up. How many days of giving yogurt before you started to notice a difference? I was at the point of ordering Tylan but may hold off on it a while yet because I'm not too comfortable giving them antibiotic if there's a better and more natural solution.[/B]


For me it was a couple of weeks of giving yogurt and cleaning eyes everyday w/Spa Lavish. I continue to do both on a daily routine and it has kept staining at bay.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! I'll keep at it. They really like the yogurt. So even if the staining doesn't clear up, I'll still keep giving it to them as a daily treat. I clean their faces daily and use cornstarch but the tears still flow like a faucet. Raine's already finished her teething months ago and had her tearducts flushed when she got spayed (still didn't help with the tearing/staining). Pasha's getting his teeth cleaned next month and 2 of his retained baby teeth removed. I'll ask the vet to have his tearducts flushed too to see if it'll help.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If you use Bausch and Lomb Irrigating Eye Wash (available at Walmart, Kmart, etc.) twice a day, you should not have tear stains at all!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 21 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710770


> If you use Bausch and Lomb Irrigating Eye Wash (available at Walmart, Kmart, etc.) twice a day, you should not have tear stains at all![/B]



How do you use the wash? Do you put in on a pad then wipe over the eyes? Thanks.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 21 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710770


> If you use Bausch and Lomb Irrigating Eye Wash (available at Walmart, Kmart, etc.) twice a day, you should not have tear stains at all![/B]



I have a question do you just tilt their head back and put a few drops of the Bausch and Lomb in each eye? I went and bought some so need to know how and how much to use.
Thanks,
Linda and Toby :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just tilt the head back and flush the eyes out for a few seconds.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Jan 22 2009, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711636


> I have a question do you just tilt their head back and put a few drops of the Bausch and Lomb in each eye? I went and bought some so need to know how and how much to use.
> Thanks,
> Linda and Toby :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


My fluff, who is usually very good about being groomed, doesn't like it when an applicator bottle is coming anywhere near his face or ears. He'll get way too squirmy for me to be able to use a bottle around his face, including the bottle the Bausch and Lomb eye wash comes in, and the bottle his ear cleaner comes in. In case your baby has this same issue, here's how I manage the eye wash with Miko. I use the Johnson & Johnson Safety Swabs. For administering liquids around his eyes/ears, these swabs work much better than regular q-tips, because the cotton tip part is quite a bit bigger so that it holds more liquid, but it's much smaller than a cotton ball, making it easier to maneuver and control around small places like ears and eyes. I squirt the liquid onto the swab until the swab is soaked. Then I tilt Miko's head back just a little and hold the wet swab tip about an eigth of an inch from his eye, which he doesn't mind at all. Then I use my thumb and index finger to squeeze the swab tip until all the liquid is dispensed into his eye. This method dispenses just enough eye wash to flush the eye and run down a little bit from the corner of his eye onto his face. This also wets his eye boogers just enough to make them easy to remove at the same time. I couldn't live without the J&J Safety swabs, they're awesome for so many Maltese grooming needs.


----------

